# Hedgie keeps biting my toes and clothing?



## Vince Bohn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Vinny. I have owned a hedgie for about a year now (his name is Slim, because hes a little fatty). He is a male, not very outgoing and mostly likes to keep to himself. He has never bitten me in the year that I have had him at all, and we bond pretty well. He just always seems mad all the time. I just recently got a baby hedgie named Sophie, and she is amazing. She is so playful and curious, and we have bonded greatly since I have had her, and I have only had her for about a week now. One night she was playing on my bed while me and my girlfriend were watching a movie, and she went under the covers. All of a sudden, my girlfriend tells me Sophie starts nibbling on her toes (not hard). Then, she walks over to my feet, smells them a bunch, and starts chompin' my toes! Not just one little bite and let go, it looked like she was eating a mealworm! Can anyone explain if I am doing anything wrong, of if this is normal for a hedgehog in a new environment. I don't want my little girl growing up being a biter! I noticed she hasn't been eating a lot lately, and have been thinking that might be the cause. Sometimes she will bite my girlfriends fingers, but if she smells a toe, she is going for it! (Yes, we are very clean and wash our feet. lol.)


----------



## Vince Bohn (Jul 17, 2013)

I just noticed that when she is playing around, she bites my clothes that are laying on the floor. She just ran up to my foot while I was typing this and started chewing on my sock. I have never disciplined her, I know their brains do not work like ours. How do I get her to learn to stop? Help, please!


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Try washing your feet without anything scented maybe it will help


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are very oral and like to chew on things, our smelly clothing especially. Give her something she's allowed to chew on, such as an old t-shirt or a hedgie safe cloth. She doesn't sound like a biter, but rather wants to chew.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Also keep in mind that you don't want the two of them interacting, as that will lead to babies.


----------

